# Captain George Green



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Captain George Green

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Oklahoma Highway Patrol
Oklahoma*
End of Watch: Tuesday, October 26, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 56
*Tour of Duty:* 31 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, October 25, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Captain George Green succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day when his patrol car was struck by a dump truck at the intersection of Highway 97 and Turner Turnpike in Sapulpa.

Captain Green was attempting to turn left from the Turnpike onto the highway when his patrol car was T-boned by the truck.

Captain Green had served with the Oklahoma Highway Patrol for 31 years and was six months shy of retirement.

Agency Contact Information
Oklahoma Highway Patrol
3600 N. Martin Luther King Ave
PO Box 11415
Oklahoma City, OK 73136

Phone: (405) 425-2424

_*Please contact the Oklahoma Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Captain.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Captain Green.


----------

